# Dune in der Filmkritik: Meisterliche Kino-Lehrstunde für Marvel, Star Wars & Co.



## Maci Naeem (17. September 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dune in der Filmkritik: Meisterliche Kino-Lehrstunde für Marvel, Star Wars & Co.* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Dune in der Filmkritik: Meisterliche Kino-Lehrstunde für Marvel, Star Wars & Co.*


----------



## Nico69l1 (17. September 2021)

lol


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. September 2021)

Bis zu welchem Punkt im Buch wird die Geschichte denn erzählt, wenn es einen zweiten Teil gibt (geben muss)? Was fehlt alles noch?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. September 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Bis zu welchem Punkt im Buch wird die Geschichte denn erzählt, wenn es einen zweiten Teil gibt (geben muss)? Was fehlt alles noch?











						So geht es in "Dune 2" weiter
					

In „Dune“ wird nur etwa die Hälfte des Sci-Fi-Klassikers „Der Wüstenplanet“ von Frank Herbert erzählt. Wie es in einem möglichen „Dune: Teil 2“ weitergeht, ist also ziemlich klar. Und nun wurde „Dune: Part Two“ auch endlich angekündigt...




					www.filmstarts.de
				




Eigentlich hätte ich Lust das Buch zu lesen, die Neuverfilmung verführt regelrecht dazu. Zumal auch die Spiele "mitschuld" sind dass die Neugier daran gegeben ist. Mach mir aber gleichzeitig ein wenig Sorgen dass ich von der Komplexität des Buches erschlagen werde und womöglich frühzeitig am Weiterlesen scheitere.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. September 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Eigentlich hätte ich Lust das Buch zu lesen


Solltest du auf jeden Fall machen, habs schon vier mal gelesen. Ja,es ist umfangreich, aber auf tolle Weise. Es gab selten eine Welt in einem Roman, die so umfangreich und toll beschrieben wurde, inkl. Lexikon für Fremdwörter. Ähnlich wie Adelpha in Outcast. Wenn man aber lieber "hören" will, es gibt auf YT auch ein Audiobook. Gesprochen von Simon Jäger und Jürgen Prochnow. Kann ich auch empfehlen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3k4RuHL7uT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. September 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Solltest du auf jeden Fall machen, habs schon vier mal gelesen. Ja,es ist umfangreich, aber auf tolle Weise. Es gab selten eine Welt in einem Roman, die so umfangreich und toll beschrieben wurde, inkl. Lexikon für Fremdwörter. Ähnlich wie Adelpha in Outcast. Wenn man aber lieber "hören" will, es gibt auf YT auch ein Audiobook. Gesprochen von Simon Jäger und Jürgen Prochnow. Kann ich auch empfehlen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da du mit dem Buch mehr als vertraut bist:
Liest es sich eher sperrig oder noch einigermaßen leichtgängig?


----------



## schokoeis (17. September 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So geht es in "Dune 2" weiter
> 
> 
> In „Dune“ wird nur etwa die Hälfte des Sci-Fi-Klassikers „Der Wüstenplanet“ von Frank Herbert erzählt. Wie es in einem möglichen „Dune: Teil 2“ weitergeht, ist also ziemlich klar. Und nun wurde „Dune: Part Two“ auch endlich angekündigt...
> ...


Lies das Buch am besten nach dem Film, es ist besser vom Buch überrascht zu werden, als vom Film enttäuscht. Und das ist unausweichlich, egal wie gut der Film ist. Zu deiner Frage obs sperrig ist: ich musste ab und zu im Glossar nachlesen. Ob das "anstrengend" ist musst du selbst entscheiden. Der Vergleich mit A Song of Ice and Fire hinkt übrigens, weil man das immer wieder liest. ASoIaF stinkt gegen "Der Wüstenplanet" grandios ab. Schon mal nur weil das Buch fertig ist


----------



## Loosa (17. September 2021)

Den Kinostart hatte ich nichtmal mitbekommen. 
Ging schon vor Corona selten in's Kino, aber das klingt wirklich mal wieder nach einem Grund für big screen.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da du mit dem Buch mehr als vertraut bist:
> Liest es sich eher sperrig oder noch einigermaßen leichtgängig?


Sagen wir so, mit/ab 14 habe ich es in mehreren Versuchen nie über Seite 50 geschafft. Obwohl Leseratte.
Nachdem ein Versuch glückte habe ich es mindestens noch ein dutzend Mal gelesen. Die gesamte Serie auf Kindle mehrfach, und die Pre- und Sequels seines Sohnes immer mal wieder. 

Sperrig ist es aber schon, wobei der Begriff dehnbar ist. Als Jugendlicher wurde da gefühlt seitenweise nur über einen Speisesaal geschrieben. Oder ein politisches System. Gerade das macht es aber jetzt so lesenswert?

Nach Möglichkeit das Buch zuerst lesen! Eine Geschichte erlebt man ja nur ein Mal neu. Und ich finde die lohnt sich.


----------



## AgentDynamic (17. September 2021)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Schon mal nur weil das Buch fertig ist


Boah, das war jetzt aber fies und gemein. ;D


----------



## Enisra (17. September 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Sagen wir so, mit/ab 14 habe ich es in mehreren Versuchen nie über Seite 50 geschafft. Obwohl Leseratte.
> Nachdem ein Versuch glückte habe ich es mindestens noch ein dutzend Mal gelesen. Die gesamte Serie auf Kindle mehrfach, und die Pre- und Sequels seines Sohnes immer mal wieder.
> 
> Sperrig ist es aber schon, wobei der Begriff dehnbar ist. Als Jugendlicher wurde da gefühlt seitenweise nur über einen Speisesaal geschrieben. Oder ein politisches System. Gerade das macht es aber jetzt so lesenswert?
> ...



Das Ding ist: Die erste Hälfte von dem Buch ist echt etwas ... Dröge, die Zweite hälfte wo ein Thematischer Cut in der Geschichte einsetzt, ist komplett anders

Das ist wie die ersten 2 Staffeln TNG, die doch von allen doch die schwächsten, aber wenn man die erstmal durch hat
Man sollte sich nur im Klaren sein: der David Lynch Film ist von der Thematik her nur so viellecht 20% vom Buch, nicht von dem was passiert


----------



## RoteRosen (18. September 2021)

Waren heute in dem Film.....wow. Ich bin ein riesiger Fan von Villneuve, ich habe alle seine Filme gesehen und auf BR und war schon sehr gespannt auf seine Interpretation des Buches. 
Visuell und akustisch war der Film einfach perfekt, die Schauspieler sind sehr gut gewählt und im Gegensatz zu den alten Filmen ist dieser Film auf dem Buch aufgebaut, und nicht für die post-moderne Popkultur die Star Wars feiert gemacht.

Ich freue mich auf Part 2!


----------



## PingPangPong (18. September 2021)

RoteRosen schrieb:


> Waren heute in dem Film.....wow. Ich bin ein riesiger Fan von Villneuve, ich habe alle seine Filme gesehen und auf BR und war schon sehr gespannt auf seine Interpretation des Buches.
> Visuell und akustisch war der Film einfach perfekt, die Schauspieler sind sehr gut gewählt und im Gegensatz zu den alten Filmen ist dieser Film auf dem Buch aufgebaut, und nicht für die post-moderne Popkultur die Star Wars feiert gemacht.
> 
> Ich freue mich auf Part 2!


als riesiger Fan, hättest auch den Namen richtig schreiben können...


----------



## Gast1664917803 (18. September 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Eigentlich hätte ich Lust das Buch zu lesen, die Neuverfilmung verführt regelrecht dazu. Zumal auch die Spiele "mitschuld" sind dass die Neugier daran gegeben ist. Mach mir aber gleichzeitig ein wenig Sorgen dass ich von der Komplexität des Buches erschlagen werde und womöglich frühzeitig am Weiterlesen scheitere.


Puhh, hier ist ja die Fangemeinde massiv aktiv.
Das Flakfeuer ist so gut wie sicher, aber:
Ich fand das Buch...langweilig, die Art der Erzählung zwanghaft "überkünstelt".
Dabei habe ich schon - in meinen Augen - schlimmere Schmöker wie die Ilias von Homer mit ihren Gesängen oder auch so tief verschachtelte Abstammungen und Geschichten wie im Silmarillion, mir zu Gemüte geführt.
Aber falsch liegt man nicht, wenn man zuerst das Buch liest und dann den Film anschaut - jedenfalls ist die Erfahrung die, daß es in den meisten Fällen in dieser Reihenfolge weniger zu Enttäuschungen kommt.
Von der Komplexität wirst du erschlagen werden, falls du solche Wälzer wie die oben genannten eher meidest.
Was aber nicht bedeutet, daß man dann automatisch deswegen aufhört...probieren geht über studieren.



Maci-Naeem schrieb:


> Dune in der Filmkritik......der Sci-Fi-Film des Jahrzehnts?



Da wir gerade mal Jahr 1 dieses Jahrzehnts schreiben, würde ich mal behaupten - nein, nicht der Sci-fi-Film des Jahrzehnts, selbst nicht als Fragestellung.
So eine Aussage kann man treffen, wenn ein Jahrzehnt fast durch ist und man im Rückblick so eine Wertung abgeben kann.
Genauso sinnlos wie "der beste FIlm aller Zeiten" für welches großartige Machwerk auch immer.


----------



## Hosentasche (18. September 2021)

Ich war gleich am Mittwoch im Kino und meine ohnehin hohen Erwartungen wurden sogar noch übertroffen. Wer hier aber leichte Kost wie Star Wars oder Marvel erwartet wird enttäuscht. Dune ist erwachsene Science Fiction vom feinsten! Die gewagte erzähl struktur muss zwingend in einem zweiten Teil münden was ich sehr hoffe.. Das ist wirklich ein Film fürs Kino. Ein Film der es schafft trotz des drögen Settings (Wüste) eine Bildgewalt zu erzeugen wie man es kaum sonst sieht. Dazu merkt man einfach das in echten Wüsten gedreht wurde und nicht im Studio mit reinen CGI Landschaften.
Mein zweiter Kino Besuch ist definitv Safe!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. September 2021)

Ich muss aufhören, etwas über den Film zu lesen, bevor ich ihn selbst geschaut habe. Diese Superlativen schrecken mich irgendwie ab.


----------



## Hosentasche (18. September 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Bis zu welchem Punkt im Buch wird die Geschichte denn erzählt, wenn es einen zweiten Teil gibt (geben muss)? Was fehlt alles noch?


Der Film geht in etwa bis zur Hälfte des Buches was ich persönlich sehr begrüßens wert finde ein zweiter Teil ist also Pflicht. Aber einen Wälzer wie Dune das Buch, kann man auch einfach nicht im 2 1/2 Stunden verfilmen auch nicht in 3. Das Villeneuve sich für diesen Weg entschieden zeigt halt auch nur wie viel Wert er darauf legt es gut und richtig zu erzählen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. September 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Nach Möglichkeit das Buch zuerst lesen! Eine Geschichte erlebt man ja nur ein Mal neu. Und ich finde die lohnt sich.


Iwo, Herr der Ringe funktionierte ohne "Buchspoiler" hervorragend, Starship Troopers ebenso, war aber abgesehen vom Namen etwas völlig anderes, da war das Buch nochmal ein echter Augenöffner.  
Nur bei Battlefield Earth war es hilfreich zuerst die große Geschichte zukennen um die massiv eingedampfte Filmfassung dann besser wertschätzen zu können.


----------



## RoteRosen (18. September 2021)

PingPangPong schrieb:


> als riesiger Fan, hättest auch den Namen richtig schreiben können...


Und du hättest nicht 3 Fehler in einem Satz  Glashaus und so


----------



## Enisra (18. September 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich muss aufhören, etwas über den Film zu lesen, bevor ich ihn selbst geschaut habe. Diese Superlativen schrecken mich irgendwie ab.



JAAA!
Mir reicht es einen ganz guten Film wieder im Kino zu sehen wo der Zweite Teil dann auch kommt


----------



## Basileukum (18. September 2021)

Die Grundlage gibt halt schon mal mehr her als Star Wars oder Star Trek. Wobei das erste Buch das beste ist, zwei und drei sind noch lesbar, aber danach folgt dann eher wirrer Schrott.

Ich wäre seit langem mal wieder ins Kino gegangen, da ich den (ersten) Roman öfters lese oder als Audible Hörbuch höre. Die 80er Jahre Verfilmung ist extrem gelungen und bis auf wenige Ausnahmen auch nahe am Roman. Auch ein DVD Pflichttermin alle paar Monate.

Auf die Neuauflage hätte ich mich gefreut, aber irgendwelche 3G Hirnfürzchen im Kino sind dann eher was für den Pöbel, da bin ich nicht dabei. Maskenpflicht auf dem Sitzplatz, dümmer geht es ja nicht.


----------



## SpieleKing (18. September 2021)

Arrival, der Inbegriff der Langeweile!


----------



## Cap1701D (19. September 2021)

Ich war drin. Der Film ist schrott.


----------



## bundesgerd (19. September 2021)

Ich war auch drin. Der Film ist pures Gold.


----------



## RoteGarde (19. September 2021)

Kein Triple A Movie.

Schaut euch den Trailer an dann habt ihr den ganzen Film schon gesehen.


----------



## Vordack (19. September 2021)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Arrival, der Inbegriff der Langeweile!


Einer der besten Sci Fi Filme die ich kenne


----------



## MichaelG (19. September 2021)

Das Review klingt ziemlich "hypisch". Sollte der Film davon auch nur 60-70% erfüllen wäre das schon deutlich mehr als bisher jede andere Verfilmung der Thematik.


----------



## Enisra (19. September 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das Review klingt ziemlich "hypisch". Sollte der Film davon auch nur 60-70% erfüllen wäre das schon deutlich mehr als bisher jede andere Verfilmung der Thematik.



naja, ist das bei dem Buch eine Große Kunst? 
Noch weniger hätte nur Jodorowskis Film mit dem Buch zu tun

Btw.: Wenn man nur Scheiße/Schrott oder Super/Geil zu einem Film sagen kann, sollte man es besser lassen


----------



## Frullo (19. September 2021)

Hab ihn gerade gesehen und bin... zufrieden - was bei der Vorlage mehr als genug ist.

Übertrifft Lynchs Version in jedem Aspekt - bis auf einen:



Spoiler



Die Stilsuits gefielen mir bei Lynch besser - hier wirken sie mehr wie eine Rüstung und weniger wie ein Anzug, der die eigenen flüssigen Ausscheidungen aufsammeln soll



Von der Erzählweise der Story gefiel mir dann aber die Miniserie doch besser, aus diversen Gründen:



Spoiler



Yueh's Geschichte kommt für mich zu kurz, genauso wie der Aspekt der "Finte in der Finte" - es wird nicht wirklich klar, dass der Baron die unterschiedlichen Mitglieder von Haus Atreides gegeneinander ausspielt - das könnte sich dann im 2. Teil rächen, wenn Paul wieder auf Gurney stösst...





Spoiler



Sowohl der Baron (vor allem der Baron) als auch Raban Harkonnen bleiben mir zu... eindimensional. Pitar de Vries hat dann auch einen Mini-Auftritt, was aber schade ist. Auf die Rolle der Mentaten wird ganz allgemein viel zu wenig eingegangen.





Spoiler



Warum sollte der Baron das Gift überleben, weil er den Schild hochgefahren hat? Das macht keinen Sinn - der Schild muss Luftdurchlässig sein, sonst würde man bei Gebraucht ersticken...





Spoiler



Ganz am Anfang wurde ich gleich (kurz) rausgerissen: Da wird erzählt, die Fremen lebten tief in der Wüste - dabei weiss das ja zu dem Zeitpunkt keiner so genau, da man weder weiss, wie viele es tatsächlich gibt, noch wo sie leben.



Aber - es ist jammern auf hohem Niveau. Vor allem vom Visuellen her (als auch vom Sound her!), ist der Film ein unübertroffenes Spektakel.

Ich hätte wohl den Bruch im Buch etwas früher angesetzt:



Spoiler



Den Kampf mit Jamis hätte ich aufgespart - auch weil so keine Gelegenheit bestand, Pauls Tränen (da Jamis der erste Mensch ist, den Paul töten) zu thematisieren.



Ach ja, einen Minus-Punkt habe ich noch vergessen - der hat mir aber schon beim Trailer sauer aufgestossen. Ich sage nur "Ironman-Anzug-Moment". Nuff said.

Schlussendlich hoffe ich wie alle anderen auch, dass der Film genug einspielt, um den zweiten Teil freigeben zu können.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. September 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Warum sollte der Baron das Gift überleben, weil er den Schild hochgefahren hat? Das macht keinen Sinn - der Schild muss Luftdurchlässig sein, sonst würde man bei Gebraucht ersticken...


Die Frage wird im Buch auch nicht vollends beantwortet.



Spoiler



Es ist von einem stärker werdenen Ozongeruch die Rede, wenn der Schild eingeschaltet ist - dass man ihn also irgendwann mal abschalten muss, um besser Luft zu bekommen, ist offensichtlich. Ungefähr so wie wenn man zu lang eine Corona-Maske trägt. Laut Buch war der Schirm des Barons nicht auf voller Stärke, aber "hoch genug dass irgend etwas zu ihm durchdringen konnte".



Ich könnte mit der Erklärung somit leben. Den anderen Punkten in Spoilern könnte ich mich anschliessen, wenn dem so ist.


----------



## dessoul (19. September 2021)

Cap1701D schrieb:


> Ich war drin. Der Film ist schrott.





bundesgerd schrieb:


> Ich war auch drin. Der Film ist pures Gold.



Habt ihrs jetzt bald? Die Kritiken sind generell gut, daher würde mich interessieren, was euch dran gefällt/nicht gefällt. Oder ist der Film nur gut, weil viele nach der ganzen Zwangspause unglaublich heisshungrig auf ausserhäussliche Unterhaltung sind?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (19. September 2021)

dessoul schrieb:


> Habt ihrs jetzt bald? Die Kritiken sind generell gut, daher würde mich interessieren, was euch dran gefällt/nicht gefällt. Oder ist der Film nur gut, weil viele nach der ganzen Zwangspause unglaublich heisshungrig auf ausserhäussliche Unterhaltung sind?


"Ich fand den Film komisch weil Gründe"
könnte man direkt mit in die Riege einsortieren  

Ein Statement ohne den Hauch einer Begründung ist nicht einmal heisse Luft.


----------



## Cap1701D (19. September 2021)

Der Film ist schrott, weil:
er besteht aus Story-Spotts die relativ lieblos aneinandergereiht sind. Man hat also nicht eine geschmeidige Story sondern Stück-Schnitt-Anderes Stück-Schnitt. Welche Punkte in der Story wurden dafür ausgewählt? Ausnahmslos die, welche sich opulent optisch als auch visuell umsetzen lassen. Und auch diese Umsetzung war meiner Meinung nach gut, aber nicht mehr. Oblivion hat einen schöneren Soundtrack, visuell sind bspw. die letzten drei Star Trek Filme weiter. Das Design ist sehr futuristisch, aber auch das hat man schon besser gesehen. Ich hab mich total über einen Soundtrack mit Dudelsäcken gefreut - zu einem futuristischen Wüstendrama passt es aber mMn nicht und wirke auf mich albern.
Der Film rast durch die Handlung, die einzelnen Spotts werden dann in Zeitlupe langatmig ausgetreten. Die Schauspieler fand ich durch die Bank gut. Wirklich innovativ fand ich die Idee mit den persönlichen Schilden die nur langsame Bewegungen durchlassen...aber letztlich gab es nicht eine epische Schlacht. Das Highlight war ein (relativ) kurzer Mann gegen Mann Fight. Insgesamt enttäuschend. Kein schlechter Film, aber man hat sich viel mehr erwartet.


----------



## Enisra (19. September 2021)

Also ist der Film wie das Buch


----------



## Rdrk710 (20. September 2021)

Cap1701D schrieb:


> Der Film ist schrott, weil:
> er besteht aus Story-Spotts die relativ lieblos aneinandergereiht sind. Man hat also nicht eine geschmeidige Story sondern Stück-Schnitt-Anderes Stück-Schnitt. Welche Punkte in der Story wurden dafür ausgewählt? Ausnahmslos die, welche sich opulent optisch als auch visuell umsetzen lassen. Und auch diese Umsetzung war meiner Meinung nach gut, aber nicht mehr. Oblivion hat einen schöneren Soundtrack, visuell sind bspw. die letzten drei Star Trek Filme weiter. Das Design ist sehr futuristisch, aber auch das hat man schon besser gesehen. Ich hab mich total über einen Soundtrack mit Dudelsäcken gefreut - zu einem futuristischen Wüstendrama passt es aber mMn nicht und wirke auf mich albern.
> Der Film rast durch die Handlung, die einzelnen Spotts werden dann in Zeitlupe langatmig ausgetreten. Die Schauspieler fand ich durch die Bank gut. Wirklich innovativ fand ich die Idee mit den persönlichen Schilden die nur langsame Bewegungen durchlassen...aber letztlich gab es nicht eine epische Schlacht. Das Highlight war ein (relativ) kurzer Mann gegen Mann Fight. Insgesamt enttäuschend. Kein schlechter Film, aber man hat sich viel mehr erwartet.


Nachdem du doch einige gute Punkte erwähnst, scheint mir das Urteil "Schrott" aber doch viel zu heftig. Sowas wie "Catwoman" oder "Super Bario Bros." ist Schrott, im Vergleich dazu ist Dune doch ein audiovisuelles Meisterwerk 

Im Übrigen stimme ich dir zu: Er hat hat es besonders bemerkenswert geschafft, zu schnelllebig und gleichzeitig langweilig zu sein. Auch mir wurden viele Plotpunkte und Figuren im Eiltempo ohne Tiefe abgehakt, während andererseits die einzelne Szene mit ihrem Bildaufbau oft bis ins für mich bis ins unerträglich langsame ausgebreitet wurde. 

Unterm Strich sehe ich also ein, wieso die Kritik ihn liebt, mir jedoch hat es nicht gefallen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. September 2021)

Gutes Zeichen für "Dune 2": Sci-Fi-Meisterwerk "Dune" startet hervorragend in den deutschen Kinos
					

„Dune“ ist in Deutschland und einigen anderen Ländern angelaufen und hat dort für ausverkaufte Kinos und ein sehr ordentliches Einspielergebnis gesorgt. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass der Erfolg anhält, dann sieht es gut aus für den geplanten zweiten Teil.




					www.filmstarts.de
				




Hui, der zieht besser als die Marvel-Filme inmitten der Corona.


----------



## AgentDynamic (20. September 2021)

dessoul schrieb:


> Oder ist der Film nur gut, weil viele nach der ganzen Zwangspause unglaublich heisshungrig auf ausserhäussliche Unterhaltung sind?


Ausserhäussliche Unterhaltung.
Das klingt fast so, als würde man seine Sreaminganbieter betrügen.

*Kommt vom Kino zurück und schaltet den Fernseher ein, welcher plötzlich fragt *
Hallo Konsument! Wo warst du die letzten zwei Stunden?
Ich? Nur kurz weg.
Was sind das für Popcornreste an deinem Kragen!?
Ähm ähm...
;D


----------



## AgentDynamic (20. September 2021)

> *"Doch, eine kleine Warnung: *Wer mit bisherigen Werken von Villeneuve wenig anfangen konnte oder grundsätzlich kein Fan eines ruhigen und bedachten Filmstils ist, der wird vermutlich nicht so zufrieden und glücklich aus dem Kino spazieren, wie das bei uns der Fall war. Mochtet ihr "Blade Runner 2049" und "Arrival" nicht, dann seid ihr hiermit vorsichtig gewarnt."


Kommt das nur mir so vor oder ist das ein Stil, welcher heutzutage buchstäblich immer seltener zu sehen ist?
Auch allgemein Film als Kunst anzusehen und als eigenständiges variantenreiches Medium, eine Geschichte zu erzählen.
Zugegeben, Stoff wie Dune ist als Filmemacher eine Herausforderung. 
Aber in gefühlt über die Hälfte der Blockbuster von heute geht es sehr laut und blitzend aber ohne richtigen Inhalt zu Gange.
Für viele Zuschauer ist außerdem ein Dialog über 20 Sekunden scheinbar schon belastend und langweilig.
Arrival und Blade Runner 2049 kamen bei Fans und Kritikern gut an aber die Einspielergebnisse waren eher mau, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
Ist das vielleicht ein Zeichen dafür, das man cineastisch auf ein "Idiocrazy" zusteuert?


----------



## dessoul (21. September 2021)

AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Kommt das nur mir so vor oder ist das ein Stil, welcher heutzutage buchstäblich immer seltener zu sehen ist?
> Auch allgemein Film als Kunst anzusehen und als eigenständiges variantenreiches Medium, eine Geschichte zu erzählen.
> Zugegeben, Stoff wie Dune ist als Filmemacher eine Herausforderung.
> Aber in gefühlt über die Hälfte der Blockbuster von heute geht es sehr laut und blitzend aber ohne richtigen Inhalt zu Gange.
> ...



Kommt drauf an, was für eine Art von Kino du meinst. Ich bin schon vor über 20 Jahren mit Alternativ Kinos aufgewachsen. Und die Szene ist so alt wie das Metier Kino an sich. In so gut wie jeder größeren Stadt gibts Kinos, da laufen Filme, die die großen Ketten nicht mal Erwähnung finden. 
Oder, wenn es dich wirklich interessiert, es gibt Film Festivals, da kann man viel Experimentelles mitnehmen.

In meiner Studienzeit hatte ich ständig Tuchfühlung mit Studenten, die diesen Zweig gewählt haben, Nachwuchs wirds da also auf längere Sicht auch geben.
Was ich aber interessant finde, ist, dass auch schon Ewig darüber diskutiert wird, dass das Kino eigendlich tot ist, weil man doch so oder so alles (billig oder kostenlos) im Internet anschauen kann. Und doch werden ständig neue Sachen produziert. 
Ich für meinen Fall danke für die Rückkopplung an Bewertungen. Ich gedenke, mir den Film anzuschauen (alleine schon aus dem Grund, dass ich die Bücher schon vor Ewigkeiten alle weggelesen habe), bin aber gewarnt, nicht Allzuviel zu erwarten.


----------



## Holzkerbe (22. September 2021)

Ein Freund und ich waren gestern im Kino und habe die Buchvorlage (noch) nicht gelesen. Als SciFi-Fan kann ich nur sagen, das Villeneuve hier nach Blade Runner 2049 abermals großartige Arbeit abgeliefert hat. Wir fanden den Film in jeglicher Hinsicht absolut gelungen. Story, Settings, Effekte und der Sound! Ein audiovisuelles Fest. Die Schauspieler konnten zudem durch die Bank überzeugen. Dieser Film ist einer der wenigen, welche fürs Kino gemacht wurden und deshalb auch unbedingt dort zumindest einmal erlebt werden sollten.


----------



## Fireball8 (23. September 2021)

AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Ausserhäussliche Unterhaltung.
> Das klingt fast so, als würde man seine Sreaminganbieter betrügen.
> 
> *Kommt vom Kino zurück und schaltet den Fernseher ein, welcher plötzlich fragt *
> ...


Hast du Qualityland von Marc-Uwe Kling gelesen/gehört? 

Zum Film: war letzte Woche bei uns im "kleinen" Kino zur Preview. Ich habe dann am nächsten morgen realisiert, wie sehr mich der Film geflasht hat und schaue ihn mir demnächst dann nochmal im IMAX-Kino an...die Leinwand beim ersten Schauen war dann doch zu klein


----------



## Eberhard (26. September 2021)

Vorab: Unter dem Strich mochte ich den Film recht gern, trotz einiger Kritikpunkte.

Der größte davon ist die unsägliche Musik von Hans Zimmer.
Ich weiß nicht, aber irgendwie geht mir der Mann mit seinem übertriebenen Hang zum Bombast mehr und mehr auf den Geist. Ich dachte mehrmals "die Szene wäre toll, ohne die bescheuerte Musik bzw. ohne diesen überzogenen Sound".

Irritiert hat mich auch, dass die Atreides-Wohnstatt auf deren Heimatplaneten genauso grau und kahl war, wie die von den Harkonnen gebauten Gemäuer auf Arakis. Da hätte man irgendwie Prachtvolleres/Wohnlicheres erwartet.

Schick waren dagegen die kleinen Sucher-Drohnen. Da kam Spannung auf.
Der langfristige Spannungsbogen begann aber eigentlich erst so richtig in der Wüste. Die Stimmung dort ist so gut eingefangen, dass man in der Tat sehnsüchtig auf den zweiten Teil wartet, der überwiegend genau dort spielen wird.

Das Beste ist die Besetzung der zentralen Hauptfigur Paul.
Absolut gelungen, glaubwürdig und perfekt. Dazu sehr gut gespielt.


----------



## Eberhard (26. September 2021)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Arrival, der Inbegriff der Langeweile!


Nee, nicht so richtig. 
Er zündet nur erst später.
Und er hat einen höheren Realismus-Grad als viele andere. Allein das macht ihn gut, wenn auch nicht spannender. Von daher verstehe ich den "Langeweile"-Ansatz. Aber spannend zu sein, ist auch gar nicht das Ziel von Arrival.


----------



## bundesgerd (29. September 2021)

dessoul schrieb:


> Habt ihrs jetzt bald? Die Kritiken sind generell gut, daher würde mich interessieren, was euch dran gefällt/nicht gefällt. Oder ist der Film nur gut, weil viele nach der ganzen Zwangspause unglaublich heisshungrig auf ausserhäussliche Unterhaltung sind?



Dann melde ich mich nochmal. Die Story passt genaugenommen auf einen Bierdeckel. Die des Films, da ich das Buch nicht gelesen habe. Leider bleiben auch einige der Hauptdarsteller charaktermäßig blass, gerade der Baron, er ist einfach nur ein A-Loch  weil er wohl der Rolle entsprechen muss.
Das sind m.M.n. die grössten Kritikpunkte.
Optisch & akustisch ist der Film aber eine Wucht. Und langweilig war er auch keine Sekunde.
Wer aber einen Action-Film erwartet, wird enttäuscht.


----------



## hunterseyes (22. Oktober 2021)

Es ist halt von der Geschichte her nur der Anfang eines Filmes. Würde mal sagen es müsste ein 3-Teiler sein, damit es als ein Film gesehen werden kann. Die Geschichte wird am Anfang erzählt, man lernt die Geschichjte kennen und dann ist auch schon Ende. Es ist sowas wie in der Schule: Einleitung, Hauptteil, Ende.
Die Einleitung ist also im Kino gewesen, der rEst fehlt noch...


----------

